# piercings anyone?



## PigPen (Feb 3, 2011)

some of you might now, i am pretty covered in tattoos. so, i wanted to try something new, and i went the piercings route. so far, i have my labret done, and my ears are stretched to 3/4". i was this close, to get my wooooohooooo done, but i decided to pass on that. thought of nerve damage, so i passed. the septum will be next for me. and don't be making fun of me grey hair, i'm old! 

View attachment IMG00332-20110128-1102.jpg


----------



## Anjula (Feb 3, 2011)

PigPen said:


> some of you might now, i am pretty covered in tattoos. so, i wanted to try something new, and i went the piercings route. so far, i have my labret done, and my ears are stretched to 3/4". i was this close, to get my wooooohooooo done, but i decided to pass on that. thought of nerve damage, so i passed. the septum will be next for me. and don't be making fun of me grey hair, i'm old!



Septum is one of the coolest piercing ever. I want it so much but I know I would never do it. Im too scared,haha.

ps.I really like your flesh tunnel


----------



## penguin (Feb 3, 2011)

I now only have two standard lobe piercings in each ear, but I used to have both nipples and my clit hood done. I took them out about 5 years ago.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 3, 2011)

I have two standard lobe piercings in each ear too other than the one I was given at birth. Nothing too fancy. I hope to get a 'Monroe' sometime in the future.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 3, 2011)

i have my snake bites and nose pierced at the moment. thinking about getting my ears gaged as well. not as big as yours though but maybe just a small plug or something.


----------



## Zowie (Feb 3, 2011)

I have regular lobe piercings, as well as both nipples. I used to have a small diamond stud on the right nostril, but took it out because I was in a soccer league at the time. I keep wanting to get it repierced, but not sure if I want that hassle...
Other than that, either a nape or a cleavage piercing. But I've heard bad things about both, so it probably won't happen.


----------



## Goreki (Feb 3, 2011)

Five in my ears and one in my nose. My ears are all lobe piercings, but I want a new one at the top of my right ear in the juicy, juicy cartelidge.

I've entertained the idea of nipple piercings... but then I found out what mastitis was, and pussed out massively.


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 3, 2011)

i used to have zero gauge plugs as well as the cartilage in my left ear. i also had my nipples done but after 6 months they didnt heal so i took them out...


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 3, 2011)

Thinking of getting a cleavage piercing. I know I'm getting a nose piercing.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 3, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Thinking of getting a cleavage piercing. I know I'm getting a nose piercing.



And I can definetly see you with a nose piercing, that looks hot!


----------



## penguin (Feb 3, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i used to have zero gauge plugs as well as the cartilage in my left ear. i also had my nipples done but after 6 months they didnt heal so i took them out...



I had to take my right nipple ring out after about three months, as it didn't heal properly. Brushing up against anything was agony! But since the hole didn't fully close up, when I was breastfeeding, milk would shoot out the side of my nipple, as well as the ducts. A constant surprise to my daughter!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 3, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Thinking of getting a cleavage piercing. I know I'm getting a nose piercing.



Woot! Make sure you get your nose piercing done with a needle, Lainey. I had mine done with a gun, but it didn't go through the cartilage, so I had to push the barb through my nostril myself and it HURT!!


----------



## Paquito (Feb 3, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> I had to push the barb through my nostril myself and it HURT!!



You're so badass. :wubu:


----------



## JulieD (Feb 3, 2011)

well currently i have each earlobe 3 times and my lip...i was to get my tragus or anti-tragus on both ears. I did my cartilage to the point of having 3 in each...but i have been thing of doing my helix again...we will see though...i want to get more ink too...decisions, decisions...hmmm


----------



## Melian (Feb 3, 2011)

No piercings anymore. I had snakebites and a labret (not at the same time), but they rejected 1000 times so I said "fuck it." Also, I was playing AAA hockey for a while and the coach wasn't a fan of piercings....but that's not why I stopped playing. Hehehehe.

Anyway, now I'm just covered in tattoos.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 3, 2011)

I had an eyebrow piercing (no clue what the hell I was thinking) that rejected. That's all.


----------



## theronin23 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a 16 gauge piercing in the cartilage on my left ear about halfway down, and a 14 (soon to be 10) gauge in my left lobe.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 4, 2011)

Paquito said:


> You're so badass. :wubu:



I've never been called that before LOL :happy:


----------



## Hole (Feb 4, 2011)

I used to have 5 in one ear and 4 in the other. Now I only have 2 per ear. I also have my nose pierced. I'm quite attached to it.


----------



## big_lad27 (Feb 5, 2011)

At the moment I have a frenum and an apadravya piercing, apadravya was by far the mose painful, at the time of getting it done anyway


----------



## JulieD (Feb 5, 2011)

big_lad27 said:


> At the moment I have a frenum and an apadravya piercing, apadravya was by far the mose painful, at the time of getting it done anyway



:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## big_lad27 (Feb 5, 2011)

JulieD said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



Thankyou very much, definately not appealing to everyone I must say  lol


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey (Feb 5, 2011)

Piercings are quite fun! I've tried a few of them (navel, tragus, eyebrow, nose, lip, and mulitple ear holes  ) and just recently got my first tattoo.


----------



## LivingCanvas (Feb 5, 2011)

I've got 3 in each ear lobe, the bottom piercing in each lobe is gauged to 7/8". I have an industrial in my left ear (soon to have one in my right as well), septum, lip, madonna, as well as my nips. =)


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 5, 2011)

Yup yup!

bottom of lobe x2 streched to 12mm, x2 upper lobe, and x2 top of ear, nostril and septum, bellybutton... what else... hmm, tongue and eyebrow have been taken out but may get eyebrow done again soon, also might get some more exotic ones soon too~!


----------



## PinkRodery (Feb 6, 2011)

Seven along each ear lobe and my nose. So 15 in total, so far. Traggus and rook piercings next.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Feb 6, 2011)

I used to have my tongue pierced and my bellybutton when I was a young grasshopper in my 20s. I had to take the bellybutton piercing out because I got too chubby. I lost the top ball on the tongue piercing and it closed up. I'd love to do it again though, was sexy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 6, 2011)

DreamyInToronto said:


> I used to have my tongue pierced and my bellybutton when I was a young grasshopper in my 20s. I had to take the bellybutton piercing out because I got too chubby. I lost the top ball on the tongue piercing and it closed up. I'd love to do it again though, was sexy.


Honest question---you took out the belly button one cos you got too chubby--but why? What do you mean? Did it rub against your clothes?


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Feb 6, 2011)

I started to get a double belly and it folded inwards right along my bellybutton. It started to smother and rub the piercing and it was very sore and uncomfortable. It was only good when I was laying down. LOL.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 6, 2011)

DreamyInToronto said:


> I started to get a double belly and it folded inwards right along my bellybutton. It started to smother and rub the piercing and it was very sore and uncomfortable. It was only good when I was laying down. LOL.


Gotcha! Thanks.


----------



## JayDanger (Feb 7, 2011)

In march I'm going on a body mod shopping spree. I'm getting my right lobe done, my left lobe done with a double piercing, and then possibly my bottom lip (but off center). I'm also getting my first tattoo on my left shoulder. The best part is that I've managed to find ways to get it all done for free (except the cost of jewelry)


----------



## Deacone (Feb 13, 2011)

I have 20 piercings :]

Industrial
Daith
2 x tragus (one in each ear)
3 lobe in left
3 love in right
snug
rook
3 x top ear
conch
2 in tongue
1 lip
one behind my ear *surface piercing*

I also have 22mm flesh tunnels in each ear. 

Photos are available upon you wanting to see how much spare ear i have left


----------



## ManBeef (Feb 18, 2011)

Only 9. 3 bottom lip. Monroe. Tongue. Cheeks. Ears stretched to an inch... still need anti-brows, left Monroe, 2 bottom lip, bridge, tongue surface. maybe industrials,


----------



## jen68 (Aug 11, 2011)

I only have 2 standard lobe piercings in each ear and cartilage piercing on my right ear. Would like more ear piercings. I dont think I could bring myself to pierce my face even though I like it on others. Shit I stress like hell over wrinkles dont think I could put a hole in my face lol vanity vanity. Got my first tat 8 months ago and Im going tomorrow to get my third. My husband tells me that will be the last one for this year. He says 3 in 8 months is too many. He is very straight laced, we are so freakin opposite. He doesnt like tats or body piercings. I figured though after 21yrs of being together fuck it its time to do my thing lol.


----------



## tummylovin'003 (Aug 11, 2011)

I've had my lip pierced three times, although only have two now, snake-bites on my lower lip. I've had my nose pierced, which healed up, but i'm going to get it re-pierced. My tounge and eye-brow are also pierced. 
I'm also stretching my ear at the moment.

Would luuuurve to get my belly-button pierced, but I dunno how it'll suit me or my belly.


----------



## tummylovin'003 (Aug 11, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Only 9. 3 bottom lip. Monroe. Tongue. Cheeks. Ears stretched to an inch... still need anti-brows, left Monroe, 2 bottom lip, bridge, tongue surface. maybe industrials,




I was going to get my cheeks pierced, but i'm started a new job working with kids, so I'm going to have to take all my piercings out! 

What was getting your cheeks pierced? Was it more or less painful than the others?

Your hair is awweeesuummm by the way!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Aug 12, 2011)

Ahhh, piercings. I've had over 27 of them... but I've filtered it down to like 13.

In order from newest to oldest:

- Septum
- Eyebrow (used to be a double)
- Tongue (a regular one, although I used to have a tongue web piercing also)
- Ear conch
- Monroe
- Lip
- Tragus
- 5 Various normal ear piercings
- 5/8 G in my right ear
- 00 G in my left


I'm definitely done with piercings and concentrating on tattoos now. If only tattoos weren't so expensive, I'd have more of 'em!


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 12, 2011)

tummylovin'003 said:


> I was going to get my cheeks pierced, but i'm started a new job working with kids, so I'm going to have to take all my piercings out!
> 
> What was getting your cheeks pierced? Was it more or less painful than the others?
> 
> Your hair is awweeesuummm by the way!



Thankies mucho! My hair is all messed up now. I am changing the colors again so I am using dandruff shampoo to fade the dye. My cheeks were the worst. I mean my ears were bad but... the cheeks were something else. I'm not good with pain. I dealt with all the others like they were nothing but I teared up. Then again I do have fat ass cheeks. Have you contemplated getting clear acrylic retainers? They work wonders


----------



## tummylovin'003 (Aug 13, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Thankies mucho! My hair is all messed up now. I am changing the colors again so I am using dandruff shampoo to fade the dye. My cheeks were the worst. I mean my ears were bad but... the cheeks were something else. I'm not good with pain. I dealt with all the others like they were nothing but I teared up. Then again I do have fat ass cheeks. Have you contemplated getting clear acrylic retainers? They work wonders




haha, I don't think I've had my natrual colour in my hair since I was like 12? LOL! 
Yeah, I probably should look into retainers, ive heard good stuff about them! 
I have huge cheeks too, so maybe not if it hurts that much! haha! To be honest, my nose hurt the most!


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 15, 2011)

tummylovin'003 said:


> haha, I don't think I've had my natrual colour in my hair since I was like 12? LOL!
> Yeah, I probably should look into retainers, ive heard good stuff about them!
> I have huge cheeks too, so maybe not if it hurts that much! haha! To be honest, my nose hurt the most!



Cheeks are a bitch. They some times never heal. Or they simply take forever. Mine hurt often because of the movement they endure. It's a love/hate relationship


----------



## RedPhoenix1969 (Aug 15, 2011)

I had 8. Both lobes done twice gauged to 10 and 8, both nips done gauged to 10. Those I still have, the two that I retired were tongue and frenum.


----------



## tummylovin'003 (Aug 15, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Cheeks are a bitch. They some times never heal. Or they simply take forever. Mine hurt often because of the movement they endure. It's a love/hate relationship



Prolly won't get them done then! I'm rubbish at not fiddling with piercings!


I'm thinking of getting my belly button done next, but i'm not sure. 
Tattoos next...


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre (Aug 15, 2011)

I have an Industrial, 2 Helix and 2 Lobe Piercings on the right (as you can see) and 3 Lobes on the left.
I sometimes think about a new one - but don't know where ^^


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 16, 2011)

tummylovin'003 said:


> Prolly won't get them done then! I'm rubbish at not fiddling with piercings!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting my belly button done next, but i'm not sure.
> Tattoos next...



Still waiting on ink. I kept messing with my Monroe now the bitch hurts. I can't stop messin with my fice... It's a bad habit


----------



## tummylovin'003 (Aug 17, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Still waiting on ink. I kept messing with my Monroe now the bitch hurts. I can't stop messin with my fice... It's a bad habit



Yeah I know the feeling, one of my lip piercings took forever to heal, coz I kept rolling my lip back into my mouth (if that makes sense:huh so it was never dry. Feckin hurt! And I always bash and bite my tounge bar when i'm pissed off. My teeth are gonna hate me... lol!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 17, 2011)

i tend to play with my lip huggers in my snake bites and i always end up doing it so much i either unscrew the god damn ball and i lose it. or i fuck with it so much it gets sore and even when it is sore i still can't stop playing with it.


when i had my tongue pierced i must of swallowed about 20+ tongue rings just cause i played with it so much i unscrewed the balls lol.

it really is a bad habbit


----------



## tummylovin'003 (Aug 17, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i tend to play with my lip huggers in my snake bites and i always end up doing it so much i either unscrew the god damn ball and i lose it. or i fuck with it so much it gets sore and even when it is sore i still can't stop playing with it.
> 
> 
> when i had my tongue pierced i must of swallowed about 20+ tongue rings just cause i played with it so much i unscrewed the balls lol.
> ...




Yep, me too! When I loose the ball off one of my snakebites, I somehow always manage to swallowthe actual bar!


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 17, 2011)

tummylovin'003 said:


> Yeah I know the feeling, one of my lip piercings took forever to heal, coz I kept rolling my lip back into my mouth (if that makes sense:huh so it was never dry. Feckin hurt! And I always bash and bite my tounge bar when i'm pissed off. My teeth are gonna hate me... lol!



I don't mess with my tongue or bottom lip anymore. Or that often to be correct. My Monroe was just like a lil hurty but my constant touching at it made it worse. && my center lip talon is so heavy sometimes it leaves a pressure indent on my lip so I can't leave it in all day.


----------



## tummylovin'003 (Aug 23, 2011)

So, two things, I got my first tat yesterday... - barely felt a thing...:happy:

Also, got my nose re-pierced, but this time they did it with a gun, so it has one of the butterfly things on, Which I wanna get off so my nose can swell ( yeah, I know, sexy eh? ) without the pierceing digging in, but the back won't budge! 

Any ideas would be much appreciated! :bow:


----------



## tummylovin'003 (Aug 23, 2011)

oh, never mind, did it !


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 24, 2011)

Next time don't let them use a gun. Those things are nasty. You cant put guns in an autoclave to be sterilized. They can carry contaminated blood particles which can then cause infection or even transmit something. You'll hear a lot of people say that nothing happened to them. Well a lot of people make it home after driving drunk, does that mean we should risk it? (My beyond scared straight piercing version... That was a lil over the top lol) I use to pierce so guns over needles piss me off. Plus you're doing way more damage. Medical grade stainless steel needles are less painful because they push the flesh aside instead of just forcing a stud through. Plus its hollow so it relieves pressure. Don't move the jewelry around at all. That can cause infection. But I'm stoked you got more steel, or silver or gold lol. I go nuts when I see pierced up &&/or inked dames. Rock that jewelry love!!!


----------



## tummylovin'003 (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha, I've had my nose pierced 3 times, (i'm shit, they fall out, getting a hoop this time!) twice with a gun, one with a needle. I can safely say that the gun hurt a hell of a lot more!!! 
My new tat is wwiiikiiid, It's a celtic cross on my right shoulder, love it! 
Already planning more haha, I love it! I can see why there so addictive! 

Oh, and there silver, I think gold looks a bit chavvy haha! :happy: 
I'm not normally one for complimenting myself... but I look AWESOME!


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I say no more guns! That's no Bueno. I bet you do look all saucy with them there piercings && Ink. I'll get inked soon


----------



## tummylovin'003 (Aug 25, 2011)

Haha thanks 

Never gonna have gun piercing ever again! 

Also, probably wrong thread, but here's my tat... sorry 'bout the blurryness!


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 25, 2011)

For some reason that ink makes me think of Link... So naturally ima hit the ol' but actually new 3DS


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm trying to leave this world with the same number of holes I came with :huh:


----------



## Melian (Aug 30, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> For some reason that ink makes me think of Link... So naturally ima hit the ol' but actually new 3DS



You can play the 3DS without getting a migraine??? That's talent!


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 30, 2011)

Melian said:


> You can play the 3DS without getting a migraine??? That's talent!



Yeah... I force my brain to take the punishment so that I may lead Link to his Destiny. Plus I snort Advil lol... Maybe one day ill lead myself to your Hyrule WIIIIINK


----------



## Melian (Aug 30, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Yeah... I force my brain to take the punishment so that I may lead Link to his Destiny. Plus I snort Advil lol... Maybe one day ill lead myself to your Hyrule WIIIIINK



Ah, sacrifice. *flashes a triforce*


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 1, 2011)

nope dont got none


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 6, 2011)

Melian said:


> Ah, sacrifice. *flashes a triforce*



Did I just get flashed!? +SUPER 80s HIGH FIVE+


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 11, 2011)

Got my eyebrow done today...my first piercing besides the typical ear one. Didn't hurt...but found out that I'm apparently a bleeder xD


----------



## PandaGeek (Sep 11, 2011)

work always prevented me from getting piercings done. although I do find women with a few piercing to be extra sexy.


----------



## starr416 (Sep 11, 2011)

I only have ear piercings, but I really want to get my nipple pierced, Im such a punk tho, lol


----------



## Malachi26 (Sep 12, 2011)

My earlobes and my left eyebrow are pierced. I did have a labret piercing for a short while but it closed up.


----------



## Bearsy (Sep 16, 2011)

I pierced my left ear in 7th grade, took it out two years later.

Pierced my lip in a coffee shop after school in grade 9. That lasted about 3 hours before I realized my dad would go ballistic.

Thinking about piercing and stretching both ears. I've been wanting to do it for some time now, but I'm still on the fence.

Getting my first tattoo in a few weeks. Might get pierced at the same time.


----------



## Goreki (Sep 22, 2011)

Just got my helix pierced, and my nose done for the FOURTH time (fucking studs falling out)
I'm toying with the idea of nipples. Actually, I want three good reasons why I shouldn't!
Aaaannnd GO!


----------



## roundrevelry (Sep 23, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Just got my helix pierced, and my nose done for the FOURTH time (fucking studs falling out)
> I'm toying with the idea of nipples. Actually, I want three good reasons why I shouldn't!
> Aaaannnd GO!



These reasons do not exist. :happy:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 23, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Just got my helix pierced, and my nose done for the FOURTH time (fucking studs falling out)
> I'm toying with the idea of nipples. Actually, I want three good reasons why I shouldn't!
> Aaaannnd GO!



PAIN PAIN PAIN

Unless you're really into nipple play and then you might enjoy it...

In my experiences they got caught on EVERYTHING and I couldn't take it anymore lol.


----------



## Melian (Sep 23, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Just got my helix pierced, and my nose done for the FOURTH time (fucking studs falling out)
> I'm toying with the idea of nipples. Actually, I want three good reasons why I shouldn't!
> Aaaannnd GO!



I'll even throw in some bonus reasons:

1. The aftercare is annoying.
2. If they calcify or develop keloids or hypertrophic scars, it is fucking disgusting.
3. You will have perma-nips.
4. They can get caught on things.
4a. You'll have to be aware of them during sex.
4b. You'll have to duct-tape them down in a moshpit (I've seen them rip out....).

That being said, they are still hot. Haha. I'm just playing Devil's advocate, here.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 23, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Just got my helix pierced, and my nose done for the FOURTH time (fucking studs falling out)
> I'm toying with the idea of nipples. Actually, I want three good reasons why I shouldn't!
> Aaaannnd GO!



Hurts like a bitch to get done. Hurts like a bitch FOREVER, until they heal, and then you snag them on a loofa one more and you're back to hurting.

Takes a really long time to heal, and even then, it's not like ear piercings where you can do whatever with them. Especially during sex, you need to be careful. On the other hand, it feels amazing. 

Can't go bra-less with other people anymore. 


That said, I did mine a year ago, and I love them to bits. DO IT!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 23, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Hurts like a bitch to get done. Hurts like a bitch FOREVER, until they heal, and then you snag them on a loofa one more and you're back to hurting.
> 
> Takes a really long time to heal, and even then, it's not like ear piercings where you can do whatever with them. Especially during sex, you need to be careful. On the other hand, it feels amazing.
> 
> ...



She got her nipples pierced a year ago, and I love them to bits. I promise I'll love yours to bits as well.


----------



## djudex (Sep 23, 2011)

I luvs me some pierced nipples. Why? I unno, I just do.


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 23, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Just got my helix pierced, and my nose done for the FOURTH time (fucking studs falling out)
> I'm toying with the idea of nipples. Actually, I want three good reasons why I shouldn't!
> Aaaannnd GO!



All piercings are a bitch to maintain. Scars are another let down. Super infection that causes discoloration or nipple removal... Ok that. might be dramatic. But as with all things, pros && cons are all over. Just do what YOU feels like when it comes to gettin steeled. If anything go barbell. Trust me. Maike sure its bigger than then the areola


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 27, 2011)

Random thread revival but I was having a browse, so, what the hell.

I've got 2 in my right ear, 4 in my left ear and my, ahem, _downstairs_ (vch).


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 27, 2011)

I keep it simple....ears and belly button!


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 27, 2011)

Bearsy said:


> I pierced my left ear in 7th grade, took it out two years later.
> 
> Pierced my lip in a coffee shop after school in grade 9. That lasted about 3 hours before I realized my dad would go ballistic.
> 
> ...



A little late here, but I got tatted and pierced on the same day and my piercing got infected. Don't know if it was related, or if it was because the belly button piercing was just done wrong. Just sayin'


----------



## Shosho (Oct 28, 2011)

I have 00g stretched ear lobes, 3 more lobe piercings,belly button, one cartilage and one tragus


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 28, 2011)

*this thread sux...i just glanced at the entire page and NOT ONE FUKIN PHOTO???????!!!!!!!!!!WTF

I don't actually read much of any of the bs here...just like the piccies*


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 28, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *this thread sux...i just glanced at the entire page and NOT ONE FUKIN PHOTO???????!!!!!!!!!!WTF
> 
> I don't actually read much of any of the bs here...just like the piccies*



I'm getting my new black snake bite spikes probably on Tuesday. I'll post some a pic then.


----------



## Deanna (Oct 28, 2011)

Melian said:


> I'll even throw in some bonus reasons:
> 
> 1. The aftercare is annoying.
> 2. If they calcify or develop keloids or hypertrophic scars, it is fucking disgusting.
> ...



Why I refuse to get mine done as much as I can romanticize it.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 30, 2011)

Lol I just realized that you were talking about the nipple decorations... pics now


----------



## otherland78 (Jul 19, 2015)

tummylovin'003 said:


> Prolly won't get them done then! I'm rubbish at not fiddling with piercings!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting my belly button done next, but i'm not sure.
> Tattoos next...



oh sexy belly button piercing are so hot ^^


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 19, 2015)

I have 4 tongue piercings. They were not intentional, I got over-excited while eating some lasagna and put the fork through my tongue.

#fatdudeproblems


----------



## deanbpm (Jul 20, 2015)

I had one of my ears pierced when I was a kid. It went all gooey and infected though, most likely because I couldn't stop messing with it.


----------



## tummylovin'003 (Jul 21, 2015)

I've got my cheeks pierced, my top lip, vertical labret, septum, Bridge, and tongue


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 21, 2015)

tummylovin'003 said:


> I've got my cheeks pierced, my top lip, vertical labret, septum, Bridge, and tongue



I had to look up labret piercing, I admit I was expecting something else. I have a dirty mind...


----------

